# can you turbo a gti vr6???



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*can you tubo a gti vr6???*

can you turbo a gti vr6 and if so how much would that cost???????


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes.
A lot.


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Yup. 5,000 + search is your friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (VW Kinda Guy)*


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW Kinda Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Kinda Guy* »_Yup. 5,000 + search is your friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wtf? 
you can definately do better than 5 grand. 
yes you can turbo a vr6 and not all kits are that expensive. go to kenetic, they make a vrt turbo kit for about 2,500. from what i hear it's the shat!


----------



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (******)*

so is it worth it to buy a vr6 as opposed to a 1.8 t if what you really care about going fast. like i just started getting into imports and since im so tall vw fits really well. hondas are way to small for me.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_so is it worth it to buy a vr6 as opposed to a 1.8 t if what you really care about going fast. like i just started getting into imports and since im so tall vw fits really well. hondas are way to small for me.

This is just my personal opinion...
If you're just starting out, and you just really want to go fast, stick with a 1.8T for now. Mainly because there are way more mod options out there for the 1.8T. It will go plenty fast, and modded out, will do within a few whiskers of the VR6. 
Once you get to know the car better, you can always upgrade. But by then the 2.0T will be around from the MKVs, and then we'll be talking about dropping those into MKIVs...


----------



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (7Hills_Jetta)*

are you sure 1.8Ts are fast. because i want to be able to whip on hondas. I mean i know Im just starting but i want to atleast be able to whip hondas pretty badly. all my friends got hondas and they are just clownin on vw's. they all say that they always whip VW's??????? so are the 1.8T really fast????????


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (RamseyD)*

im my opinion if all you want is "out of the box quickness" then stick with the 1.8t. the vr6 is not as user friendly and won't be as easy to mod. althought the v r6 is a great platform and has the ability to make huge power, it's not for everyone.


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_are you sure 1.8Ts are fast. because i want to be able to whip on hondas. I mean i know Im just starting but i want to atleast be able to whip hondas pretty badly. all my friends got hondas and they are just clownin on vw's. they all say that they always whip VW's??????? so are the 1.8T really fast????????

If this your only reason for getting your car, do us a favor once you get the car find a nice brick wall get your car up to 120 and please don't hit the brakes.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_are you sure 1.8Ts are fast. because i want to be able to whip on hondas. I mean i know Im just starting but i want to atleast be able to whip hondas pretty badly. all my friends got hondas and they are just clownin on vw's. they all say that they always whip VW's??????? so are the 1.8T really fast????????


Yeah, they are fast. 
My suggestion to you is to learn how to drive the car fast, first. Start with a performance driving school or something. Getting a car and treating it like Fast and Furious is gonna wind up getting you in trouble. Don't be "that guy".


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (7Hills_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7Hills_Jetta* »_
Yeah, they are fast. 
My suggestion to you is to learn how to drive the car fast, first. Start with a performance driving school or something. Getting a car and treating it like Fast and Furious is gonna wind up getting you in trouble. Don't be "that guy".









TRUE. and if your going to be "that guy" then don't get a VW.


----------



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (immattsgti)*

what do you mean the reason im getting the car. im not trying to be fast and the furious at all. im getting the gti because it is the best car i have driven and i am a vallet driver. and the gti was the best car for me, thats pretty affordable. i just want it to be fast. im not going to be racing it fast and the furious style..


----------



## Johnl24vvr6 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_are you sure 1.8Ts are fast. because i want to be able to whip on hondas. I mean i know Im just starting but i want to atleast be able to whip hondas pretty badly. all my friends got hondas and they are just clownin on vw's. they all say that they always whip VW's??????? so are the 1.8T really fast????????



_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_so is it worth it to buy a vr6 as opposed to a 1.8 t if what you really care about going fast. like i just started getting into imports and since im so tall vw fits really well. hondas are way to small for me.

I've owned two VR6's. A 2002 12v and a 2003 24V. Unless you've got an endless amount of money for mods, the 1.8T is the way to go. You'll have to put several grand into a VR6 to get much over 200whp. Besides, it's easier to upgrade a turbo'd car than it is to install a turbo on a car that was never intended to have one.
I made the jump from VR6 to 1.8T. It was definately the way to go, IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Be careful...it's definately quick enough to get you into trouble if you're being a dumb***.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (Johnl24vvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnl24vvr6* »_
I've owned two VR6's. A 2002 12v and a 2003 24V. Unless you've got an endless amount of money for mods, the 1.8T is the way to go. You'll have to put several grand into a VR6 to get much over 200whp. Besides, it's easier to upgrade a turbo'd car than it is to install a turbo on a car that was never intended to have one.
I made the jump from VR6 to 1.8T. It was definately the way to go, IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Be careful...it's definately quick enough to get you into trouble if you're being a dumb***.

you could get a vrt turbo kit from kenetic for 2,500. it would make your vr6 a beast.


_Modified by ****** at 1:30 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_are you sure 1.8Ts are fast.

yes, very much so.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_what do you mean the reason im getting the car. im not trying to be fast and the furious at all. im getting the gti because it is the best car i have driven and i am a vallet driver. and the gti was the best car for me, thats pretty affordable. i just want it to be fast. im not going to be racing it fast and the furious style..

Just making sure. Your comments at first seemed like all you wanted was speed. Speed + Inexperience= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And not to get crappy with you, but being a Valet driver doesn't mean anything to me as far as your driving skills are concerned. Cars handle at high speeds entirely different.
But since you explained a little more, I would still say go with a 1.8T. Its got more options for mods, and it will definitely go fast. Heck, without mods, my 1.8T is plenty fast for me.


----------



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (7Hills_Jetta)*

allright cool. i just never actually drove one so i thought the 1.8 T was slow , but today i just went and got a test drive at the dealership. the 1.8 T is tight. damn that thing is so tight.
Now i just need to know which year to get???? and how much i should spend???? the one at the dealership was 19 gs. it seemed pretty steep but i dont know???


----------



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (7Hills_Jetta)*

What i meant by me being a vallet driver was i have driven a lot of cars. Not saying that i have race experience. all i meant by it was that the gti was my favorite car that i have driven out of all the cars i have vallet'd. thats all


----------



## Johnl24vvr6 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (RamseyD)*

If you're set on a GTI, i'd say get a 02 337 or an 03 20th Anniversary. I love the 6 speed. If you're on a limited budget, both of those cars come with nice interior (aluminum trim) and 18" wheels.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Johnl24vvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnl24vvr6* »_If you're set on a GTI, i'd say get a 02 337 or an 03 20th Anniversary. I love the 6 speed. If you're on a limited budget, both of those cars come with nice interior (aluminum trim) and 18" wheels.

Yeah, what he said. I don't think you could go wrong with either of them. You could also get a regular Golf or Jetta with a 1.8T, '02 0r '03 for a pretty good deal right now.
Good luck!


----------



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Johnl24vvr6)*

is the 20th aniversary with the 6 speed a vr6 or is it the r32??? well anyways the 1.8t is cool with me. the one i was looking at was 2003 and it was 19 gs with 30,000 miles. It was pretty damn clean, but i think i rather get a cheaper one. like 2002 or i dont know. maybe $15,000.


----------



## -vertigo- (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (deaddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deaddub* »_yes, very much so.

stock 1.8T's are quick, yes, but fast? no way. chipped and a few mods they can be fairly fast but there are still much better ways to go properly fast.
an A2 with a VR swap and big boost is fast. lighter, less rotational mass (18s - hahaha) and more horsies. and it will cost you a lot less than 19 grand.


----------



## RamseyD (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (-vertigo-)*

Theres no way im going to buy a gti for 19 gs and sign my life away. but maybe like 15 gs and lower. I,m probably going to look for a 2002 1.8 T for under 14 gs.

Im just trying to figure out what color to get?? Or should I just paint it whatever color i want after i buy it???


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_Theres no way im going to buy a gti for 19 gs and sign my life away. but maybe like 15 gs and lower. I,m probably going to look for a 2002 1.8 T for under 14 gs.

Im just trying to figure out what color to get?? Or should I just paint it whatever color i want after i buy it???








If you don't want to spend 19gs on a car that you like, why "settle" for a car that is "okay" for $14g and then spend one or two grand out of pocket for a paint job? 
My philosophy is, buy the car you like at a price you can deal with. Then drive it for a while, learn a little bit about what you can and can't do to it, both from a driving perspective and a modification perspective.
Chances are, you won't get exactly the car you are looking for the first time out. But, once you have had it for a while, you will have a better idea of what you DO want when you can afford the next one.
It won't be the last car you buy, so get one that has what you are looking for, make sure it is a good deal, then go for it.


----------



## Johnl24vvr6 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (RamseyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamseyD* »_Theres no way im going to buy a gti for 19 gs and sign my life away. but maybe like 15 gs and lower. I,m probably going to look for a 2002 1.8 T for under 14 gs.

Im just trying to figure out what color to get?? Or should I just paint it whatever color i want after i buy it???

Just remember. If you don't think you'll have the money to spend the extra $4-5k to get the GTI you'll want, you probably wont have the extra $4-5k to put into the lower priced one to make it the car you want. It's a lot harder to come up with 5 grand to put into a car then it is to finance an extra 5 grand (if you're in the position to be able to handle the payments). 
If you will be happy with the GTI for under $14k then i say go for it. If not, there's no point in buying something you're just compromising to get when you're planning on having to spend a lot of money on it. Remember, a good paint job (factory quality) will cost you several grand, unless you have the hook-ups from a buddy.

_Quote, originally posted by *7Hills_Jetta* »_
Chances are, you won't get exactly the car you are looking for the first time out. But, once you have had it for a while, you will have a better idea of what you DO want when you can afford the next one.
It won't be the last car you buy, so get one that has what you are looking for, make sure it is a good deal, then go for it.









Keep this in mind. This is my third MK IV Jetta. It took three for me to get it right (i'm slow







). If you find a good deal you're comfortable with, go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Don't go overboard your first time out of the box.




_Modified by Johnl24vvr6 at 1:04 AM 3-24-2005_


----------

